# CREAKS going to court. APA at it again?



## SteveSmiths (Nov 25, 2013)

I've heard on the reptile grapevine Creaks are in court on the 9th December, something to do with them defending a breeder being deemed a commercial dealer.

Whats the FBH doing?

Does Chris Newman Know anything?

APA cancelled PRAS through pressuring venue and council,

ARE THEY GETTING STRONGER

Anyone else heard anything?

More to the point i think these guys need our support sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

